# [OT] Animazioni vettoriali sul web

## n3m0

Beh che dire. Il punto di vista di Fedeli è condividibile.

Ma anche quello di XDrum relativo alla qualità di Nero.

Ho visto le ultime release di NeroWindows girare su macchine potenti ed è un "succhia-CPU" di prima categoria. Incredibile quanto degradi il sistema in termini di performance durante una masterizzazione. Cosa che non accade con programmi meno conosciuti sempre per Windows.

A me è piaciuta la serie 5, ma secondo me dopo si son persi per la strada. Chissà che la versione per Linux non sia migliore, mah.

Vedremo.

Per quanto riguarda il Flash: speriamo muoia del tutto. I siti flash sono l'antitesi dell'usabilità, per quanto bene possono essere fatti. Flash per me è buono solo per fare i cartoons  :Wink: 

/me capo del comitato "abbattete Flash dai siti Internet".  :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> [CUT]
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il Flash: speriamo muoia del tutto. I siti flash sono l'antitesi dell'usabilità, per quanto bene possono essere fatti. Flash per me è buono solo per fare i cartoons 
> 
> /me capo del comitato "abbattete Flash dai siti Internet". 

 

A me piacerebbe capire quali sono le motivazioni che portano ad affermare una cosa del genere onestamente (ma non vorrei finire troppo OT  :Razz:  )

----------

## =DvD=

 *lavish wrote:*   

> A me piacerebbe capire quali sono le motivazioni che portano ad affermare una cosa del genere onestamente (ma non vorrei finire troppo OT  )

 

Su linux ppc non c'è flash, per esempio.

Per il resto i siti in flash a volte sono noiosi, ma non da abbattere... i cartoni sono carini!

----------

## lavish

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Su linux ppc non c'ï¿½ flash, per esempio.
> 
> Per il resto i siti in flash a volte sono noiosi, ma non da abbattere... i cartoni sono carini!

 

Potrebbero fare il player allora.. e noi potremmo cercare di spingere in quel senso invece che, appunto, abbatterlo  :Wink: 

IMHO ovviamente

----------

## n3m0

 *lavish wrote:*   

> A me piacerebbe capire quali sono le motivazioni che portano ad affermare una cosa del genere onestamente (ma non vorrei finire troppo OT  )

 

Beh io rispondo. Ai moderatori l'ardua sentenza.

Il 99% dei siti flash è: 

1. Contro i principi dell'usabilità: navigare in un sito flash è un'impresa disperata la maggior parte delle volte

2. Stancante: quella volta che riesci a capire dove devi clickare per ottenere quello che vuoi, dopo 20 secondi t'è venuto il mal di stomaco perchè sembra di guardare a ripetizione le scene di flashback del film Saw.

3. Pesante, pure per una 1,2Mbit. Già perchè pensando "vabbè tanto è vettoriale" i designer flash ci buttando dentro di tuto, col risultato che esce fuori un neonato da 7.5Kg.

4. Non scala di risoluzione, con il risultato che già a 1280x1024, quando capiti su un sito flash, è meglio che lo chiudi se ci tieni ai tuoi occhi

5. Usa un accostamento e un numero di colori tali da farti venire un bel mal di testa in 5 minuti.

e potrei continuare ancora.

Come esempio riporto 

http://www.2advanced.com/flashindex.htm

una delle migliori aziende di designer flash, secondo gli amanti flash.

Il suo sito e quelli dei suoi clienti (trovate nel portfolio) sono da mal di mare, alla stregua di un quadro astratto, senza considerare che io alla mia risoluzione leggo con difficoltà.

Ma anche tutti gli altri che si beccano in giro, quando son fatti bene, cmq finiscono coll'essere più un minifilm interattivo, una sorta di libro delle favole multimediale, che un sito decente.

Voto per i siti flash: 0.

----------

## lavish

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1. Contro i principi dell'usabilità: navigare in un sito flash è un'impresa disperata la maggior parte delle volte

 

È una questione personale

 *Quote:*   

> 2. Stancante: quella volta che riesci a capire dove devi clickare per ottenere quello che vuoi, dopo 20 secondi t'è venuto il mal di stomaco perchè sembra di guardare a ripetizione le scene di flashback del film Saw.

 

È una questione personale

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 3. Pesante, pure per una 1,2Mbit. Già perchè pensando "vabbè tanto è vettoriale" i designer flash ci buttando dentro di tuto, col risultato che esce fuori un neonato da 7.5Kg.

 

Dipende solo dal webdesigner... un swf non è pesante in sè, anzi

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 4. Non scala di risoluzione, con il risultato che già a 1280x1024, quando capiti su un sito flash, è meglio che lo chiudi se ci tieni ai tuoi occhi
> 
> 

 

Ma quando mai? Certo che gli swf scalano di risoluzione!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 5. Usa un accostamento e un numero di colori tali da farti venire un bel mal di testa in 5 minuti.

 

Questione di gusti e ripeto, dipende dal webdesigner

 *Quote:*   

> e potrei continuare ancora.

 

Non per far polemica ma queste sono critiche abbastanza opinabili  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> una delle migliori aziende di designer flash, secondo gli amanti flash.
> 
> Il suo sito e quelli dei suoi clienti (trovate nel portfolio) sono da mal di mare, alla stregua di un quadro astratto, senza considerare che io alla mia risoluzione leggo con difficoltà.
> 
> Ma anche tutti gli altri che si beccano in giro, quando son fatti bene, cmq finiscono coll'essere più un minifilm interattivo, una sorta di libro delle favole multimediale, che un sito decente.
> ...

 

Quello che tu non accetti secondo me è che un sito internet non debba per forza di cose essere chiaro o avere dei contenuti fruibili (notizie, articoli, documentazione ecc). Il creare pagine e/o animazioni può essere una forma d'arte ed ovviamente avrà il suo target. Non si può visitare un sito in flash "artistico" con gli stessi occhi con i quali si accede a kernel.org...

<EDIT> siamo totalmente OT nell'OT... scusatemi è colpa mia  :Embarassed: 

----------

## codadilupo

per quanto riguarda nero, non so quanto possa davvero essere un buon passo: come si diceva, la maggior parte dei nero in giro sono OEM, e non possono essere registrati, ergo, non puoi scaricarti un bel nulla  :Rolling Eyes: 

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> Per quanto riguarda il Flash: speriamo muoia del tutto. I siti flash sono l'antitesi dell'usabilità, per quanto bene possono essere fatti. Flash per me è buono solo per fare i cartoons 
> 
> /me capo del comitato "abbattete Flash dai siti Internet". 

 

il problema di flash é che é, come idea, una cazzata: la rete é per natura paritaria e interattiva. come me ne faccio di un software che imita la televisione, ovvero, resti passivo a vedere le immagini, su un media come l'internet ?  :Rolling Eyes: 

Coda

----------

## lavish

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> il problema di flash é che é, come idea, una cazzata: la rete é per natura paritaria e interattiva. come me ne faccio di un software che imita la televisione, ovvero, resti passivo a vedere le immagini, su un media come l'internet ? 

 

Flash è interattivo...

----------

## codadilupo

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   il problema di flash é che é, come idea, una cazzata: la rete é per natura paritaria e interattiva. come me ne faccio di un software che imita la televisione, ovvero, resti passivo a vedere le immagini, su un media come l'internet ?  
> 
> Flash è interattivo...

 

flash é interattivo, ma tu no, quando guardi un sito in flash  :Wink: 

guarda, piu' tosto, un sito tutto scritto in javascript (== asp == GASP !!  :Wink: ), che un sito in flash  :Wink: 

poi, se proprio vuoi mettere il bannerino in flash, okey, ma tutto il sito diventa, lo ripeto, la televisione: e già sappiamo che gente si affaccia dal quel balcone  :Rolling Eyes: 

Coda

----------

## lavish

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> flash é interattivo, ma tu no, quando guardi un sito in flash 

 

eheheheh  :Laughing: 

```
guarda, piu' tosto, un sito tutto scritto in javascript (== asp == GASP !! ;-)), che un sito in flash ;-)
```

è un altro modo di complicare la vita alla gente  :Razz: 

 *Quote:*   

> poi, se proprio vuoi mettere il bannerino in flash, okey, ma tutto il sito diventa, lo ripeto, la televisione: e già sappiamo che gente si affaccia dal quel balcone 

 

È qui che non sono d'accordo... mi spiace, ma ho spiegato prima come la penso.. e non trovo molti legami con la televisione. Una è statica, l'altra no... scherziamoci pure sopra, ma è così  :Wink: 

----------

## n3m0

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Ma quando mai? Certo che gli swf scalano di risoluzione!

 

Non mi pare di aver detto che gli SWF non scalano la risoluzione (sarei pazzo, visto che so come funziona un formato vettoriale).

Ho detto che i siti flash in gran parte sono resolution-fixed.

Per tutti i restanti punti da te quotati come "questione personale" ti rendo partecipe del fatto che l'usabilità delle interfacce uomo-macchine è materia di studio e ricerca scientifica in ambito informatico ed esistono degli standard de facto (in attesa degli standard de jure che dovrebbero essere partoriti dall'ISO e/o dall'ETSI) che gettano le basi per la costruzione di un sito web (o cmq un'interfaccia uomo-macchina in generale) che sia usabile ed accessibile (e per il web-accessibility esiste già lo standarda W3C WAI).

E ripeto, salvo casi rari, i siti Flash contravvengono a ognuno dei succitati standard.

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Quello che tu non accetti secondo me

 

Appunto, secondo te. Ma non è così.

Mi scuso anche io per l'OT, ma non potevo farne a meno.

In fondo un OT nell'OT evita la creazione di un altro thread OT.

Quasi quasi propongo di mettere un topic Sticky dal titolo "Global Italian Off-Topic Thread" e imporre la scrittura di ogni OT all'interno di quel thread  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lavish

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> Appunto, secondo te. Ma non è così.

 

Questo è indice di arroganza. 

Dalla tua risposta inoltre mi pare che tu non abbia letto bene quanto ho scritto in precedenza. Un sito può deliberatamente scegliere di non porsi come fine l'usabilità dello stesso e tu sei liberissimo di non accedere a quel sito se non ti interessano determinati contenuti. Non capisco quindi perchè una cosa andrebbe eliminata per tutti solo perchè tu non ne sei interessato.

----------

## gutter

Il thread è già [OT] parlando di Nero vediamo di non renderlo ancora più [OT] parlando di flash, se volete aprire un'altro thread fatelo pure e se volete vi sposto una parte di questi post.

Ma per favore non continuiamo ad incasinare questo  :Smile: 

----------

## lavish

scusa gutter...  :Embarassed:   magari splittiamolo per non far casini qui e continuiamo il discorso perlando di svg come alternativa ad swf?

----------

## gutter

 *lavish wrote:*   

> scusa gutter...   magari splittiamolo per non far casini qui e continuiamo il discorso perlando di svg come alternativa ad swf?

 

Ok mi va bene.

----------

## lavish

È stato splittato il thread per permettere di continuare la discussione che era nata in quest'altro topic riguardo a flash.

Pensavo che sarebbe interessante e forse anche più IT fare un confronto con gli svg e cercare di capire se possono essere un'alternativa agli swf

Ciao  :Wink: 

----------

## n3m0

Mhm, ho risposto a lavish in privato prima che venisse creato questo thread. Vabbe'.

Mi scoccio di riscrivere...

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## gutter

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mi scoccio di riscrivere...
> 
> 

 

Continuiamo la discussione qui tranquillamente  :Wink: 

----------

## BlueInGreen

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> Mhm, ho risposto a lavish in privato prima che venisse creato questo thread. Vabbe'.
> 
> Mi scoccio di riscrivere...
> 
> 

 

Eh no caro mio...  :Laughing: 

sono un paio d'ore che seguo questa telenovela e ormai ci sono dentro...  

fammi lacortesia di fare un bel copia&incolla in fondo il discorso era interessante...

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## lavish

@BlueInGreen: lasciamo stare... era una mail più che altro personale, non mi sembra il caso  :Wink: 

----------

## BlueInGreen

 *lavish wrote:*   

> @BlueInGreen: lasciamo stare... era una mail più che altro personale, non mi sembra il caso 

 

Ok, scusate voi, comunque tengo a precisare che scherzavo...

pensavo solo che la discussione si fosse mantenuta su argometazioni di carattere tecnico... mica volgio farmi i fatti vostri!

Insomma è morto un altro OT...  :Rolling Eyes: 

 :Razz:   :Razz:   ciaooo

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io dico solo una cosa... dove possiamo usiamo formati aperti quindi svg al posto di flash

----------

## lavish

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Io dico solo una cosa... dove possiamo usiamo formati aperti quindi svg al posto di flash

 

Ma l'swf non ha le specifiche pubbliche? fedeli... mi interesserebbe usare svg in rete... ma onestamente non ho idea di come fare. Hai qualche TIP in proposito?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Alura...

i problemi che si incontrano nell'usare flash nello sviluppo di un sito web sono molteplici:

a) flash != accessibile dove accessibile si intende la massima fruibilità dei contenuti. Un ipovedente apprezzerà sicuramente il vs sito web

b) flash non viene indicizzato dai motori di ricerca

c) flash per linux ppc non c'è [se già non bastasse alle controindicazioni circa l'uso di flash]

d) flash è pesante: dati 2 bravi web devel, una pagina di xhtml+css+img variesarà sempre più leggera di una pagina in flash, senza contare la flessibilità della prima soluzione rispetto alla seconda.

flash è magari un'ottima soluzione per contenuti multimediali o animazioni, non di certo per interi siti web.

Inoltre è un formato proprietario, con tutti gli svantaggi che comporta. L'adozione dello standard svg creato dal w3c sarebbe davvero un toccasana e per le tasche dei webdesigners e per un web più libero. Una domanda, a che punto sarebbero con il player per tale formato? risposta: http://www.w3.org/Graphics/SVG/SVG-Implementations.htm8 [guardate la data di rilascio è roba di almeno 2/3 anni fà ] maggiori info su http://www.w3.org/Graphics/SVG/

Considerando oltretutto il fatto che in passato ho sentito di voci circa il desiderio di m$ di papparsi macromedia per fare con flash ciò che nn son riusciti a fare con java: creare un web secondo m$.

----------

## akiross

Io ne ho parlato molto dell'argomento, e sono arrivato ad una conclusione:

proprio come per windows, non si puo' desiderare la scomparsa di flash, per un semplice motivo: flash, come windows, non ha colpe.

La colpa e' di chi lo usa.

E' inutile dire che flash e' al limite dell'usabilita': i ciechi non lo vedono. E allora? I ciechi non vedono immagini per definizione. Allora distruggiamo anche la tv? Assurdo. Flash non va su ppc (o meglio, su linux su ppc)? Mi spiace, la colpa non e' di flash, e' di quelli di macromedia. Ancora: flash non e' libero? Altra colpa umana.

Come tutto, flash e' fatto da uomini, pertanto e' imperfetto, pertanto non ci si puo' aspettare tutto. Certo si puo' migliorare, ma e' inutile discutere tanto sul perche' flash esiste e come sarebbe il mondo senza: se non vi piace non usatelo. Se non c'e' l'utente ad usare una tecnologia non c'e' neanche il programmatore che la usa.

Ed e' inutile dire "ah ci vorrebbe il player", "ah flash non deve esistere" e cose simili. E' assurdo. Si dovrebbe dire: "ah i webmaster dovrebbero fare siti in HTML ***oltre*** che in flash". Il problema e' che non lo fa nessuno - ossia: non e' flash il problema.

Diamo la colpa agli uomini, per favore, perche' dare la colpa ad una cosa e' assurdo.

Se i webmaster usano flash non fate la petizione a macromedia per il plugin flash, fate lka petizione ai webmaster per non usare flash.

Mi capite? E' inutile dire: "ah se windows non esistesse"... dite piu' che altro "ah se esistessero solo utenti intelligenti"  :Wink: 

Scherzi a parte: questo e' il problema dell'homo informaticus (C), ma vediamo di risolvere il problema alla base: flash va bene, basta usarlo bene: se ha delle mancanze a cui non si trova un rimedio, non e' colpa di flash, ma e' colpa di chi non le cerca [EDIT: Le soluzioni ai problemi].

Il discorso e' simile a quello della tv: un cieco non vede la tv. Difatti per i ciechi solo pochi programmi televisivi hanno il corrispondente audio trasmesso via radio. Come i sottotitoli 777 per i sordi. Pero' a noi babbioni che gli occhi e le orecchie funzionano bene non ci lamentiamo della tv: certo finche' il problema non ci tocca non ci interessiamo.... se tutti avevamo il player di flash scommetto che adesso il discorso usabilita' (che sarebbe vincolato ai ciechi) non saltava fuori.

Quando guardate un sito flash vi lamentate (poveri utenti *bsd, poveri ciechi, poveri sordi, poveri noi eccetera), ma quando guardate la tv lo fate senza dire niente? Che ipocrisia.

Chiusa questa parentesi filosofica: io non intendo essere offensivo su questi discorsi, pero' ne ho gia discusso con piu' persone, e sono rimasto schifato da certi discorsi o certe affermazioni (tipo "flash e' una tecnologia discriminante", vero drizzt?  :Smile: ). Io la penso in questo modo e credo che sia la posizione piu' obbiettiva che abbia sentito fin ora, che ne pensate voi?

Ciauz!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Ma l'swf non ha le specifiche pubbliche?

 

Si finche' fai un programma per leggere penso sia tranquilla ma se fai un editor non penso si legale (potrei sbagliarmi)

 *lavish wrote:*   

> fedeli... mi interesserebbe usare svg in rete... ma onestamente non ho idea di come fare. Hai qualche TIP in proposito?

 

Qua trovi tutto quello che ti serve http://www.w3.org/Graphics/SVG/ . ma se vai su html.it trovi delle guide passo passo molto ben fatte per l'inizio

----------

## Manuelixm

Ciao a tutti, sinceramente non concordo con alcune affermazioni fatte riguardo al fatto di abolire flash, si tratta pur sempre di un mezzo per fare arte. Concordo con il fatto che in molti siti vi Ã¨ un abuso di questo e di conseguenza il sito puÃ² risultare noiso, poco intuitivo e interattivo, ma bisogna sempre vedere il contesto e la tipologia di sito.

Usiamo GNU/Linux per essere liberi poi si postano post del tipo aboliamo, cancelliamo, se ci sono questi strumenti non vuol dire che dobbiamo per forza usarli.

----------

## codadilupo

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Io ne ho parlato molto dell'argomento, e sono arrivato ad una conclusione:
> 
> proprio come per windows, non si puo' desiderare la scomparsa di flash, per un semplice motivo: flash, come windows, non ha colpe.
> 
> La colpa e' di chi lo usa.

 

messa cosi' dovrei pensare che non é il carroarmato, ma chi lo usa: e invece no, é proprio il carroarmato. Mi dispiace, ma sono luddista.

 *Quote:*   

> E' inutile dire che flash e' al limite dell'usabilita': i ciechi non lo vedono. E allora? I ciechi non vedono immagini per definizione. Allora distruggiamo anche la tv? Assurdo. Flash non va su ppc (o meglio, su linux su ppc)? Mi spiace, la colpa non e' di flash, e' di quelli di macromedia. Ancora: flash non e' libero? Altra colpa umana.

 

credo che la questione non sia dare la vista ai cechi, ma non impedire di vedere quel poco agl'ipovedenti. Certo, poi, se volessi, potrei aggiungere che un sito che fa dell'essere fatto in flash il proprio senso, forse é meglio che lo veda meno gente possibile  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Diamo la colpa agli uomini, per favore, perche' dare la colpa ad una cosa e' assurdo.

 

va bene: é colpa tua !  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Se i webmaster usano flash non fate la petizione a macromedia per il plugin flash, fate lka petizione ai webmaster per non usare flash.

 

minchia, sono d'accordo... non ci credo  :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Quote:*   

> Quando guardate un sito flash vi lamentate (poveri utenti *bsd, poveri ciechi, poveri sordi, poveri noi eccetera), ma quando guardate la tv lo fate senza dire niente? Che ipocrisia.

 

oddio, akiross, la questione é un tantinello diversa: la televisione ha un audio e un video... e spesso uno la tiene accesa senza guardarla... su un sito ci vado perché devo fare qualcosa, se il sito me lo impedisce, il sito discrimina, poche balle. E se il sito usa flash, volenti o nolenti, ha maggior probabilità di discriminare de facto  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## assente

http://www.openswf.org/ Sebbene swf dovrebbe essere anch'esso uno standard (il sito non va), credo che si dovrebbe usare al massimo per cartoni, banner e applicazioni specifiche (es. mappe cartografiche), anche se local.google.com ha trovato un buon rimpiazzo.

Riassumendo per me:

#SWF

-pro:

supportato, maturo, audio, video, in un solo file

-contro:

è comunque un formato binario, non c'è separazione tra grafica e dati

SVG

-pro: 

xml, openclipart.org

-contro:

tecnologia recente, le animazioni svg+javascript non mi convincono

Nel breve termine mi auguro che tutte le regione italiane (e anche quelle svizzere:D) convertano il loro materiale cartografico da autocad e ermapper in svg come http://www.investinemiliaromagna.it/atlante/browser/Bologna/, che openclipart.org si arricchisca di contenuti e che Mozilla migliori il supporto a svg e xlink

Nel lungo periodo sarebbe bello poter avere un formato tipo quello di ooo(xml gzippato), magari un xml con i dati testuali(da poter tradurre), un'altro per le illustrazioni, un javascript/css per come rappresentare i dati e delle cartelle images e sounds (per i dati inevitabilmente binari) :Wink: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

tralasciando il solito tono che più che provocar stanca... *akiross wrote:*   

> E' inutile dire che flash e' al limite dell'usabilita': i ciechi non lo vedono. E allora? I ciechi non vedono immagini per definizione. Allora distruggiamo anche la tv? Assurdo

 Premessa: questo discorso ha senso solo in ambito WEB.

Dal momento che web!=TV [anche se in molti devel non l'hanno ancora capito], e dal momento che il web è prevalentemente comunicazione, salvo casi di target ben preciso, è consigliabile raggiungere il 100% dei visitatori, ciechi bsd o ppc user che siano.  Chi dice che flash è discriminante ha ragione: se mi vuoi comunicare qualche cosa mi fai il santo piacere di rendermela accessibile nei limiti del possibile [non pretendo che un cieco mi dica che colori che ha questo van gogh] Se un sito contiene delle info che mi possono interessare e questo è solo in flash, questo sito mi discrimina.

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Se non c'e' l'utente ad usare una tecnologia non c'e' neanche il programmatore che la usa.

 Ormai la frittata è fatta: bisogna agire sui devel, gli utenti non li riprendi più. Inoltre l'utente è curioso ed è attratto dalla pacchianità, sta al devel educarlo al buongusto.

Rimando al mio post sul come mai i siti andrebbero fatti in xhtml. Flash se proprio lo si vuole lo si inserisce, ma deve esser una componente non fondamentale ai fini della comunicazione. Devo poter visitar l'intero sito anche senza aver il plugin flash. 

 *akiross wrote:*   

> petizione ai webmaster per non usare flash.

 i bravi webaster non lo usano. Il problema è quasi sempre il committente. Ergo chi paga, ergo il soldi. Bisogna educare a convincere i propri cliente ad usare al minimo flash o a non usarlo proprio.

L'argomento è interessante e di ampio respiro. accessibilità su google vi aprirà un sacco di porte. Io vi consiglio diodati.org ed in particolare questo testo http://www.diodati.org/scritti/2004/guida/ele_acc03.asp

----------

## n3m0

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> i bravi webaster non lo usano. Il problema è quasi sempre il committente. Ergo chi paga, ergo il soldi. Bisogna educare a convincere i propri cliente ad usare al minimo flash o a non usarlo proprio.

 

Parole sante.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *assente wrote:*   

> le animazioni svg+javascript non mi convincono

 

Che centra javascript... mica l'hai bisogno per le animazioni

----------

## akiross

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Chi dice che flash è discriminante ha ragione: se mi vuoi comunicare qualche cosa mi fai il santo piacere di rendermela accessibile nei limiti del possibile [non pretendo che un cieco mi dica che colori che ha questo van gogh] Se un sito contiene delle info che mi possono interessare e questo è solo in flash, questo sito mi discrimina.

 

Visto? L'hai detto tu: "mi fai il salto piacere di rendermela accessibile". Chi flash? A me sembra che tu ti rivolga al webmaster.

Un webmaster serio non dice di no al cliente, dice "ok flash, ma anche in xhtml".

Non e' una tecnologia a discriminare, e' chi la usa male a discriminare. E comunque con me dire "l'ambito web" vale poco, perche' io sono una persona coerente e parlo in tutti gli ambiti. Poi magari faccio distinzioni, ma se parlo di "tecnologie discriminanti" parlo delle tecnologie in genere, credo che flash sia solo parte del totale. (non ti sto dando dell'incoerente: dico solo che un discorso si dovrebbe fare per tutti gli ambiti con alcune eccezioni).

Rispondo a coda, mamma che bello sei davvero una persona che mi fa discutere e pensare, ebbravo coda! (senza offesa per gli altri eh)

So che non sono alla tua portata (ho dovuto cercare il significato di luddismo ad esempio, grazie wikipedia  :Smile: )

Ecco, la prima domanda e': un luddista usa un computer? Bho, ma la cosa e' opinabile, non centra con il discorso...

La seconda domanda e': la colpa e' della macchina? no, e' di chi l'ha creata. Le macchine qualcuno le inventa. Flash e' stato inventato da qualcuno, ed e' usato da qualcuno. Inutile protestare contro flash (al massimo e' un simbolo) ma se tu mi vieni a dire che non e' un simbolo ma un soggetto, a questo punto la cosa non ha senso. Inutile prendere a mazzate un computer che non va: lui e' stato fatto - male - da qualche uomo: prendi a mazzate l'uomo, rispettalo o non comprare i suoi prodotti.

Non vedo perche' avere un carroarmato e poi lamentarsi che e' una macchina da guerra... lamentati con chi lo produce! Accusare il carroarmato non fara' nulla che possa evitare la costruzione di un altro carro.

Stesso per flash ovviamente, la colpa e' di macromedia (il team) che non l'ha pensato bene e/o che non lo gestisce bene. Flash in se non ha colpe, non puo' agire (nonostante sia interattivo  :Wink: ) non puo' fare, ne' sbagliare, ne' avere colpe. Secondo me il fatto di spezzare un telaio di una macchina ha solo un valore simbolico... non vedo molto senso ad andare davanti ad un sasso (ad esempio) e dirgli: "e' colpa tua! Se non ci fossi tu adesso sarebbe cosi' e cosa'!"

Per il discorso ciechi e ipovedenti... mah guarda, flash e' assolutamente una croce per i ciechi: non esiste nessun tool che possa convertire flash in audio. Pertanto i ciechi sono proprio tagliati fuori, e piu' o meno gli ipovedenti sono allo stesso livello.

E non trovo neanche cosi' strano fare un sito in flash giusto per farlo: molti grafici lo fanno per sfoggiare le proprie capacita', attirare il cliente e fare soldi e campare. Ma anche se fosse fatto e stop, non ci vedo niente di male. Anzi, se il sito e' inutile e' una ragione per cui flash non crea problemi: senza contenuti rilevanti non si sente la necessita' di leggere le pagine flash, pertanto si puo' evitare di vedere il sito.

[cagate mode]

Si vabe, mi sa che la colpa e' davvero mia... credo che mi trascinero' una lunga crocie di legno massello sulle spalle per una lunga via, cosi' che tutti mi vedano e possano capire che io avevo proprio torto. Poi magari mi ci metto su e mi faccio attaccare con i chiodi, e visto che sono Re, anche una bella corona di fil di ferro, ma tutto questo mi ricorda qualcosa... mi torna in mente il catechismo, non so perche'...

[/cagate mode]

Bhe, io non vedo molta differenza tra flash e tv: spesso accendo la tv e la lascio parlare senza ascoltarla, spesso navigo in internet cosi', senza meta per passare il tempo. Spesso accendo la tele in cerca di notizie, e lo stesso con internet.

Se tu fossi cieco, e sei alla ricerca di alcune informazioni, accendi la tele e.... ops! la telecronaca dice: "le immagini parlano chiaro". Invece non parlano per un cazzo, e il povero cieco non trova quello che cercava. Lo stesso e' quando va su un sito flash e non puo' sapere cosa c'e' scritto dentro.

Anche la televisione se usata male ti impedisce, de facto, di sapere cio' che vedi. E per la cronaca, dal punto di vista tecnico, flash e' molto piu' versatile (sulla carta) della tv: anche flash ha audio e video, ma non solo quelli!

Io non vedo molta differenza tra queste due cose, e come al solito tendo a vedere similitudini tra queste e moltre altre cose:

due muti parlano al telefono? due sordi ascoltano la radio? gli esempi sono numerosi, e tutti simili: la tecologia discrimina qualcuno quasi sempre, non facciamocene una ragione: vediamo di usarla bene conoscendo i suoi difetti.

La tecnologia perfetta non esiste (linux a parte...  :Smile: ) , ma ne esistono diverse complementari.

IMHO ovviamente.

----------

## codadilupo

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Rispondo a coda, mamma che bello sei davvero una persona che mi fa discutere e pensare, ebbravo coda! (senza offesa per gli altri eh)

 

questa non ho capito se é un presa per il cu.... ma la prendo per buona  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Ecco, la prima domanda e': un luddista usa un computer?

 

la risposta é: perché no  :Wink:  ?

il fatto é che é vero che i luddisti sfasciavano i telai etc, ma solo perché i telai erano "cattivi" (ovvero: portavano via lavoro, con le conseguenze del caso, e in piu' erano fatti di merda, e storpiavano i pochi che lavoravano: lasciamo poi perdere il resto, tipo i turni di lavoro etc...), mica sfasciavano le pompe idrauliche che rendono il cesso un po' meno cesso, evitandoci la salmonellosi o simili  :Wink: 

I luddisti sono tecnofobi, se vuoi, ma voglio vedere chi é l'imbecille che non ha paura di una macchina. Una macchina non pensa. Una macchina fa la sola cosa che sa fare, e se é un carroarmato (e qui vengo alla seconda domanda), spara e ammazza.

Mettiamola cosi': io posso anche smettere di comprare i carroarmati, ma se qualcuno continua a produrli, c'ho poco da campare comunque. Per capirci, si', la colpa é anche della macchina. Non c'e' un modo "buono" di usare una pistola, come non c'e' un modo buono di usare molte altre macchine. Sciaguratamente ci sono molti modi "cattivi" di usare, invece, le macchine "buone"  :Wink: 

Se ho capito bene il tuo discorso, tu intendi che buono o cattivo possono essere solo di chi ha coscienza di cio' che fa.

E sono anche d'accordo (non sarei anarchico, se non fossi d'accordo su questo, come non sarei ateo...)

Ma ti chiedo un po' di piu'. Buono o cattivo sono soprattutto proiezioni.

Una cosa é buona o cattiva, non secondo l'uso che se ne fa, ma secondo lo scopo che ha. E un carroarmato, permettimi, non ha un buono scopo  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Per il discorso ciechi e ipovedenti... mah guarda, flash e' assolutamente una croce per i ciechi: non esiste nessun tool che possa convertire flash in audio. Pertanto i ciechi sono proprio tagliati fuori, e piu' o meno gli ipovedenti sono allo stesso livello.

 

coe vedi, flash é discriminante. Non il web, non dio, ma flash  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> E non trovo neanche cosi' strano fare un sito in flash giusto per farlo: molti grafici lo fanno per sfoggiare le proprie capacita', attirare il cliente e fare soldi e campare.

 

non lo trovo strano neanch'io, ma non per questo devo rassegnarmi al fatto di vedere siti flash che non posso usare.

 *Quote:*   

> [cagate mode]
> 
> Si vabe, mi sa che la colpa e' davvero mia... credo che mi trascinero' una lunga crocie di legno massello sulle spalle per una lunga via, cosi' che tutti mi vedano e possano capire che io avevo proprio torto. Poi magari mi ci metto su e mi faccio attaccare con i chiodi, e visto che sono Re, anche una bella corona di fil di ferro, ma tutto questo mi ricorda qualcosa... mi torna in mente il catechismo, non so perche'...
> 
> [/cagate mode]

 

ehi, ciccio, non mi occupare il posto  :Laughing:   :Wink: 

concludendo: come ho detto, flash ha molti punti di contatto con la televisione, e uno di questi é la passività di chi guarda un sito in flash (e ho detto "guarda", non "legge" o "sfoglia"). Se quello che intendi dire tu, invece, é che la televisione é discriminante tanto quanto flash, allora siamo abbastanza d'accordo, con una differenza: la televisione é prima di tutto una schifezza, il web no. La televisione é universale (nel senso che va in un solo senso  :Wink: ), il web no. La televisione si puo' fare con un solo strumento, il web no. La televisione é politica, il web anche... ma la televisione é cattiva (cattiva maestra televisione - Karl Popper), il web no  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## akiross

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> questa non ho capito se é un presa per il cu.... ma la prendo per buona 

 

Umm forse mi fraintendi troppo, o il mio tono e' equivoco... ma quando dico che non sono al tuo pari in questo discorso, lo dico sul serio! Spesso l'ho detto e spesso hai fatto una faccia come per dire "ale non prendermi in giro", ma se dico che tu sai le cose e io no, lo dico sul serio! Io non ho mai studiato filosofia, quindi mi sento un ignorante a tuo confronto e lo dico palesemente. Tranquillo se ti prendo in giro lo dico  :Very Happy: 

(sai com'e'... pagliaccio come sono spesso vengo frainteso  :Laughing: )

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Sciaguratamente ci sono molti modi "cattivi" di usare, invece, le macchine "buone" 
> 
> Se ho capito bene il tuo discorso, tu intendi che buono o cattivo possono essere solo di chi ha coscienza di cio' che fa.
> 
> E sono anche d'accordo (non sarei anarchico, se non fossi d'accordo su questo, come non sarei ateo...)
> ...

 

Ecco giusto, la macchina - nel senso generico del termine - e' "buona" ma anche "cattiva", e questa bonta' e' data dall'utilizzo che se ne fa.

Il carroarmato (non so te quanto ne sai di carri armati) non e' concepito sempre e comunque per attaccare. Spesso si ha la tendenza ad usarlo come mezzo protettivo o come simbolo: quando sono entrati nel quartiere di napoli con il blindato, per quanto ne so, non hanno sparato. E gli italiani in iraq avranno anche carriarmati, ma per quanto ne so non sparano a go-go come gli americani.

Questo per dire che anche se lo scopo per cui e' stata concepita una macchina non e' buono, non significa che non si possa trovare un uso "piu' buono" di quella macchina. Ai tempi della 2a guerra mondiale si producevano i carriarmati per sparare, ora si producono non solo per sparare, ma anche per irrompere in situazioni difficili.

Comunque vada lo scopo che si da ad una macchina e' frutto di azioni dell'uomo, pertanto finche' l'uomo non pensa ad usare quella macchina in modo sbagliato, maligno, non si puo' dare la colpa ad una macchina. Certo, se poi i telai trabiccoli di una volta facevano piu' danni che benefici... su questo hai ragionissima, ma sappiamo bene che l'uomo procede a tentativi, e la scienza ha sempre avuto dei martiti. In compenso adesso vestiamo tutto il mondo, e vestirsi non e' una cosa che solo i ricchi possono permettersi (si vabe... questo e' un discorso ampio: il succo e' che come per ogni cosa non si puo' volere la correttezza e la precisione subito, prendo la patente ma prima vado piano perche' seno' mi schianto. Se poi vado forte perche' sono mongolo faccio vittime)

Il buono e il cattivo che si puo' vedere in una macchina dipende solo dalle azioni dell'uomo che sono gia state compiute mediante quella macchina. Se poi ci sono uomini stupidi che fanno un uso cattivo di una macchina buona, bhe... io onestamente mi reputo uno scienziato, credo che il mio scopo sia il bene degli altri, pertanto se facessi del male non credo che sarebbe mia intenzione. Questo e' accettabile credo (quasi tutti gli scienziati l'hanno pensata in questo modo... chi lo sapeva che il CFC faceva cosi' male all'ozono? Non lo sapevano, semplice), ma chi fa del male con convuinzione non e' accettabile.

Mi sta bene il carroarmato, basta che non spari, magari e' assurdo, ma io vedo anche il lato buono del carroarmato.

Chiudiamo un po' sto discorso che mi sembra ot  :Very Happy:  I nessi si trovano ma e' un po fuori argomento... magari continuiamo in pvt

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> co(m)e vedi, flash é discriminante. Non il web, non dio, ma flash 

 

A questo punto una qualsiasi immagine puo' essere considerata discriminante, no?

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ehi, ciccio, non mi occupare il posto  
> 
> 

 

looooooool comunque abbiamo altri due posti liberi  :Very Happy:  Se vuoi ti faccio stare in mezzo  :Wink: 

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> concludendo: come ho detto, flash ha molti punti di contatto con la televisione, e uno di questi é la passività di chi guarda un sito in flash (e ho detto "guarda", non "legge" o "sfoglia"). Se quello che intendi dire tu, invece, é che la televisione é discriminante tanto quanto flash, allora siamo abbastanza d'accordo, con una differenza: la televisione é prima di tutto una schifezza, il web no. La televisione é universale (nel senso che va in un solo senso ), il web no. La televisione si puo' fare con un solo strumento, il web no. La televisione é politica, il web anche... ma la televisione é cattiva (cattiva maestra televisione - Karl Popper), il web no 

 

Sono d'accordo, ma con una osservazione: il web e' uno spazio pubblico, dove ognuno e' libero di esprimersi possibilmente senza ferire qualcun'altro. A questo punto dico: il web non e' una schifezza perche' c'e' qualcuno che ne fa un buon uso. Se l'idea del web e di internet fosse venuta in mente a qualche multinazionale che si fa solo pubblicita' sarebbe ancora cosi'?

Come in tv, universale che sia, ci sono idiozie e ci sono cose intelligenti (tipo otto e mezzo che fanno su la7, che mi sembra davvero un programma intelligente), e lo stesso sul web. Il fatto pero' che il web sia libero e nato con l'ottica di essere utile e' stato spinto nella giusta direzione, anche se sappiamo che piu' si va avanti piu' si riempie di str*nz*te.

Anche qui io la vedo come un'interpretazione data all'utilizzo che se ne fa: io e te il web lo vediamo buono perche' lo conosciamo e lo sappiamo usare. Una mamma piazerebbe cosi' facilmente un figlio davanti ad internet? Non credo, con tutte le preoccupazioni (sesso, virus, truffe eccetera) che ci sono a riguardo una mamma preferisce piantare il bimbo davanti ai teletabbi. E per lei, chi e' il buono? La tv. E il cattivo? Internet.

Ma anche questo e' ot, e molto relativo. Io non credo di vedere la tv nel tuo stesso modo: credo che esattamente come internet vada usata in modo corretto (e spesso mi pento di non usarla, quando trasmettono tg, dibattiti o documentari). E la penso cosi' per tutte le macchine in genere, siano telai o carriarmati. O anche flash.

Ciauz  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lavish

La conversazione sta davvero facendosi interessante! Grazie quindi per gli spunti che state fornendo, trovo il thread molto stimolantie. 

Io concordo in pieno con quanto affermato da akiross e con quanto la sua firma recitava: *Quote:*   

> Non accusiamo flash di essere una tecnologia discriminante, accusiamo i webmasters di discriminare tramite flash

 

(un po' la sintesi del discorso)

Poi il nesso carroarmato <-> flash, immagino che sia un'esagerazione, ma mi pare ugualmente troppo lontana dalla realtà. A ragione di questo, non trovo nulla di male alla base di flash. Siti come www.lokiss.com non sarebbero potuti esistere senza tale strumento.. coda mi farà notare che questo sito è un'imitazione dalla televisione. Può essere, di certo si presta bene ad imitarla, ma in questo contesto non limita me stesso. Sono libero di guardare queste animazioni come no. E se flash non fosse esistito nemmeno un siti del genere avrebbero avuto modo di popolare la rete. Con la TV non voglio fare paragoni comunque, non avrei voce in capitolo: sono anni che non mi capita di guardarla e non ne sento la mancanza  :Wink:  . Quello di cui ho coscienza è che TV e internet sono due mezzi diversi, e non capisco quale problema sussista nel riproporre contenuti simili dalla TV alla rete. Certo, così internet perde l'interattività che lo contraddistingue, ma certo non dobbiamo permettere che tutto il web diventi così e sono io il primo a dirlo! lokiss è un caso particolare che propone dei contenuti particolari: contenuti che secondo me trovano la loro forma naturale in flash (visto che esiste...). 

Parlando con n3m0 in pvt (spero che riusciremo a chiarirci presto) mi faceva notare che io ho definito "siti di informazione" quelli dove flash non ha senso. Vorrei chiarire che non intendevo solo repubblica.it o slashdot, ma qualsiasi sito che proponga contenuti fruibili e dove il testo sia essenziale.

Per rispondere a fedeliallalinea: certo che è legale fare uno strumento per leggere file swf e per crearli! Guarda qui -> http://f4l.sourceforge.net/ (non lasciarti ingannare dall'aspetto però... l'ho provato e mi è venuta la pelle d'oca  :Razz:  é un sw troppo giovane ancora)

Cya!

<EDIT> fortunatamente io e n3m0 ci siamo capiti parlando in pvt! 

Mi scuso per avergli dato dell'arrogante, ma avevo totalmente frainteso quanto voleva dire! Mentre lui mi stava spiegando quello che accetta e quello che non riesce a tollerare, io pensavo stesse parlando a livello oggettivo!  :Laughing:  Scusami ancora n3m0, lameno ora ci siamo chiariti  :Wink: 

CIaO!

----------

## Lestaat

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il 99% dei siti flash è: 
> 
> 1. Contro i principi dell'usabilità: navigare in un sito flash è un'impresa disperata la maggior parte delle volte
> ...

 

Dipende da chi li fa e non da flash

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. Stancante: quella volta che riesci a capire dove devi clickare per ottenere quello che vuoi, dopo 20 secondi t'è venuto il mal di stomaco perchè sembra di guardare a ripetizione le scene di flashback del film Saw.
> 
> 

 

Non è vero! Se vengono fatti bene sonodi gran lunga più semplici da usare di quelli tradizionali

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3. Pesante, pure per una 1,2Mbit. Già perchè pensando "vabbè tanto è vettoriale" i designer flash ci buttando dentro di tuto, col risultato che esce fuori un neonato da 7.5Kg.
> 
> 

 

Lo dici tu stesso che dipende dal designer.....

Anche in HTML se uno vuole fa un sito da 5Mb

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 4. Non scala di risoluzione, con il risultato che già a 1280x1024, quando capiti su un sito flash, è meglio che lo chiudi se ci tieni ai tuoi occhi
> 
> 

 

beh questa poi...

se c'è una dote che ha il flash è proprio quelle che è possibile visualizzare il sito esattamente allo stesso modo su risoluzioni e monitor diversi. Basta un po di actionscript o javascript ce controlli la risoluzione.

E cmq anche l'html ha gli stessi problemi se fatto male

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 5. Usa un accostamento e un numero di colori tali da farti venire un bel mal di testa in 5 minuti.
> 
> 

 

Anche questo dipende dal designer e non dal flash.

Ma in HTML quante porcate ci sono in giro per la rete?

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> e potrei continuare ancora.
> 
> Come esempio riporto 
> ...

 

Ovviamente sono punti di vista. Secondo me i siti di Jordan sono ben fatti, facili da navigare e sicuramente non pesanti.

Tutto chiaramente IMHO

----------

## akiross

Lol 2advanced e' fichissimo  :Very Happy: 

Un'altro per cui sbavo e' questo http://www.mjau-mjau.com/classic.html

E la versione non-classic e' in html: questo per dire che un bravo webdesigner pensa a cio' che vuole, ma anche agli altri.

Ciauz

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Per me un sito deve essere navigabile non bello (o almeno questa deve essere un aspetto secondario).

 *Quote:*   

> Un'altro per cui sbavo e' questo http://www.mjau-mjau.com/classic.html 

 

si da vedere non posso dire nulla bello... ma cazzo mi mette una finestra microscopica dove mette le informazioni uno schifo per quanto riguarda la leggibilita'

----------

## lavish

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Per me un sito deve essere navigabile non bello (o almeno questa deve essere un aspetto secondario).

 

Dipende da che sito  :Wink:  E comunque certi ritengono fondamentale anche una grafica piacevole (che si può comunque ottenere benissimo in html)

 *Quote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Un'altro per cui sbavo e' questo http://www.mjau-mjau.com/classic.html  
> 
> si da vedere non posso dire nulla bello... ma cazzo mi mette una finestra microscopica dove mette le informazioni uno schifo per quanto riguarda la leggibilita'

 

Qui concordo con te! é davvero incasinato  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*    *Quote:*   Un'altro per cui sbavo e' questo http://www.mjau-mjau.com/classic.html  
> 
> si da vedere non posso dire nulla bello... ma cazzo mi mette una finestra microscopica dove mette le informazioni uno schifo per quanto riguarda la leggibilita' 
> 
> Qui concordo con te! é davvero incasinato 

 

Si come la mia frase... dovrei rileggerle prima di postare  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lavish

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Si come la mia frase... dovrei rileggerle prima di postare 

 

Si capiva con un po' di fantasia  :Very Happy: 

----------

## akiross

Il sito e' il rappresentante multimediale di una persona. Magari c'e' gente incasinata ed incapace come me, che dopo 10 siti non si fa ancora rappresentare bene, quindi l'aspetto estetico e' importante per alcuni e non per altri.

Anche secondo me e' importante che un sito abbia validi contenuti, ma credo che anche l'estetica sia molto importante. Si sa bene che l'aspetto vuole la sua parte, se qualcosa non e' bello vende poco.

In ogni caso dipende anche cosa offre un sito: parliamoci chiaro, mjau mjau e' bello, ma di quello che c'e' scritto mi frega davvero poco, e comunque vedendo il target del sito credo che le parole non siano cosi' importanti, mi pare di capire che quello che importa e' l'estetica, che deve colpire immediatamente.

E proprio per questo stesso discorso (il sito come rappresentante di una persona) qualcuno decide se farlo in flash o no.

Chi lo fa in flash tiene all'estetica, chi lo fa in html tiene ai contenuti e alla versatilita'. Chi li usa entrambi ha capito tutto  :Smile: 

Ritengo comunque che la correttezza sta nel mezzo, quindi non trovo giusto accusare flash o html (immagino che quelli che usano solo flash facciano gli stessi nostri discorsi ma girandoli su html, no?) o altro, IMHO l'importante e' capire i limiti di qualcosa e bilanciarli con qualcos'altro.

Se poi la prevalenza di un sito e' flash, e i testi in html, o tutto in html e i banner in flash non fa differenza: l'importante e' capire che ne' l'uno ne' l'altro sono perfetti da soli, ma sono *quasi* perfetti assieme (sulla carta ovviamente...)

Ciauz

----------

## n3m0

@Lestaat: hai dato risposte simile a quelle di lavish, a cui ho già risposto, ti pareva il caso? O non hai letto per niente?

Cmq riporto lo stesso testo: 

 *nemo wrote:*   

> Non mi pare di aver detto che gli SWF non scalano la risoluzione (sarei pazzo, visto che so come funziona un formato vettoriale).
> 
> Ho detto che i siti flash in gran parte sono resolution-fixed.
> 
> Per tutti i restanti punti da te quotati come "questione personale" ti rendo partecipe del fatto che l'usabilità delle interfacce uomo-macchine è materia di studio e ricerca scientifica in ambito informatico ed esistono degli standard de facto (in attesa degli standard de jure che dovrebbero essere partoriti dall'ISO e/o dall'ETSI) che gettano le basi per la costruzione di un sito web (o cmq un'interfaccia uomo-macchina in generale) che sia usabile ed accessibile (e per il web-accessibility esiste già lo standarda W3C WAI).
> ...

 

 *Lestaat wrote:*   

> se c'è una dote che ha il flash è proprio quelle che è possibile visualizzare il sito esattamente allo stesso modo su risoluzioni e monitor diversi.

 

Provati a guardare 2advanced a 1600x1200. Se non vomiti per attichi epilettici ti spaccio per parente di Clark Kent.

----------

## akiross

Io mi sono fermato a 1280x1024 perche' il monitor non sale di piu'... ma non ho avuto attacchi epilettici  :Very Happy: 

Il sito mi sembra molto ben fatto, la finestra piccola o grande che sia non cambia la qualita' del filmato... direi che scala benissimo le risoluzioni (l'ho vista ridotta e in full screen, ma non credo che aumentando la risoluzione da 1280 a 1600 dia problemi)

Comunque nemo avevi detto che non scalava bene la risoluzione, rileggiti se vuoi...

Ma non vedo troppi problemi con quel sito, e' ben fatto e di effetto. Sara' pesante e tutto il resto, ok, ma dal punto di vista tecnico non mi sembra ci si possa lamentare  :Neutral: 

Ciauz!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Ma non vedo troppi problemi con quel sito, e' ben fatto e di effetto. Sara' pesante e tutto il resto, ok, ma dal punto di vista tecnico non mi sembra ci si possa lamentare 

 

Bello si il filmato ma preferisco vedere i trailer su apple.com che almeno hanno un senso. Non si capisce nulla da quel sito... comunque io preferisco sempre qualcosa di scarno ma fatto bene che qualcosa che quando guardi resti a bocca aperta ma poi nun ti serve niente... stessa cosa con i programmi mille volte meglio un programma da linea di comando stabile che avere una grafica strepitosa se poi non fa la meta' delle cose

----------

## n3m0

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Comunque nemo avevi detto che non scalava bene la risoluzione, rileggiti se vuoi...

 

Sono solo io a vedere una differenza abissale tra un SITO FLASH che non scala di risoluzione e un SWF che non scala di risoluzone?

Io ho affermato la prima cosa, ovvero che il 99% dei siti flash non scala di risoluzione (poichè, essendo fatti per essere una sorta di film multimediale interattivo, con filmati, animazioni, paesaggi, ambienti, scenografie, attori e quant'altro, li fissano di risoluzione per gestire più comodamente il tutto).

Detto questo, non ha senso rispondere: "eh, ma quando mai, il formato flash ha come peculiarità il poter scalare di risoluzione 2miliardi e mezzo di volte" perchè io non ho detto che il formato non lo permette, ma che, per come strutturano i siti (cioè contravvenendo a qualsiasi principio di usabilità), il 99% di questi sono bloccati a una detta risoluzione.

Spero sia chiaro come il sole che sono due cose con un abisso di differenza.

E metto anche un altro punto in chiaro: non ho mai detto che in HTML i siti non possano fare schifo, solo che tra due siti fatti da due ottimi webmaster, un sito HTML/CSS/etc sarà sempre più navigabile di uno Flash, perchè il limite è intrinseco nella strutturazione di base di un sito flash. Se poi in Flash ti applichi per rendere il sito usabile quanto quello HTML sai cosa succede? Che si sente dire: "eh, ma chi l'ha fatto sto sito in flash, è un'incapace".

E questo solo perchè non ci sono miliardi di effetti speciali alla Matrix revolutions. E allora puntualmente un sito flash sarà sempre una specie di giocattolo troppo colorato, mai una cosa navigabile in pace.

Ma uno deve navigare un sito o giocare ad un videogame?

Mah.

Ovviamente tutto più o meno IMHO.

----------

## assente

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *assente wrote:*   le animazioni svg+javascript non mi convincono 
> 
> Che centra javascript... mica l'hai bisogno per le animazioni

 

```

Sometimes it is not possible to produce the desired animation using the declarative animation elements defined in the SVG standard. For instance, you might want to animate a non-scalar attribute of an SVG element, or change an attribute's value randomly or based on a non-linear formula. In such cases, you can still create the effect using the combination of JavaScript and DOM access to the SVG document.

```

http://www.adobe.com/svg/dynamic/javascript.html

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Ho letto più volte i termini accessibilità e usabilità , spesso usati in maniera un po' confusa  :Sad: 

Quando si parla di  accessibilità e usabilità associate al web si intende generalmente ciò che è magistralmente spiegato qui http://www.diodati.org/scritti/2004/guida/ele_acc03.asp e qui http://www.diodati.org/scritti/2004/guida/ele_acc06.asp.

//EDIT: mi ero scordato l'altro link grazie n3mo.

----------

## n3m0

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Quando si parla di  accessibilità e usabilità associate al web si intende generalmente ciò che è magistralmente spiegato qui http://www.diodati.org/scritti/2004/guida/ele_acc03.asp .

 

Attenzione che lì si parla di accessibilità.

Accessibilità e usabilità son due cose diverse.

E potrei affermare con sicurezza che l'accessibilità aumenta il grado di usabilità di un sito web (o in ogni caso, di una qualsiasi interfaccia).

----------

## codadilupo

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Spesso l'ho detto e spesso hai fatto una faccia come per dire "ale non prendermi in giro", ma se dico che tu sai le cose e io no, lo dico sul serio!

 

io pero' continuo a sostenere che dici una cazzata  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Ecco giusto, la macchina - nel senso generico del termine - e' "buona" ma anche "cattiva", e questa bonta' e' data dall'utilizzo che se ne fa.
> 
> Il carroarmato (non so te quanto ne sai di carri armati) non e' concepito sempre e comunque per attaccare. Spesso si ha la tendenza ad usarlo come mezzo protettivo o come simbolo: quando sono entrati nel quartiere di napoli con il blindato, per quanto ne so, non hanno sparato. E gli italiani in iraq avranno anche carriarmati, ma per quanto ne so non sparano a go-go come gli americani.

 

no. mi dispiace. (anzi, non mi dispiace affatto  :Wink:  !). non ci sono modi buoni di usare un carroarmato. il carroarmato é lo strumento con cui l'uomo organizzato piglia e va a far guerra da qualche parte.

 *Quote:*   

> Questo per dire che anche se lo scopo per cui e' stata concepita una macchina non e' buono, non significa che non si possa trovare un uso "piu' buono" di quella macchina. Ai tempi della 2a guerra mondiale si producevano i carriarmati per sparare, ora si producono non solo per sparare, ma anche per irrompere in situazioni difficili.

 

questo lo raccontano loro. e loro sono quelli che hanno il carroarmato... cos'altro dovrebbero raccontare, che sono degli stronzi che vanno in giro a massacrare la gente ? Rachel Corrie ( http://www.rachelcorrie.org/ ) é un'americana di vent'anni che é morta sotto un caterpillar ( http://www.sudnews.it/Speciali/paceinpalestina/default.htm ). Questo é un modo imbecille (no: stronzo!) di usare una macchina buona. E non é morta per un "fatale errore": e' morta perché il soldato che era alla guida non l'ha voluta vedere, mentre la schiacciava, e c'e' un motivo ovvio: lei era li' a difendere le case di gente che lui odia. Questo é il modo in cui quelli che hanno il carroarmato piegano lo scopo di una macchina al proprio. ma che modo ci puo' essere di piegare lo scopo di una macchina cattiva come un carroarmato ? forse é rivoltarlo contro chi lo fabbrica, e chi lo usa, ma sono convinto che questo non toglierebbe dolore al mondo nemmeno dopo cent'anni. per questo ti dico che, secondo me, non c'e' un modo buono di usare un carroarmato. e' nato cattivo, e cattivo resta.

 *Quote:*   

> Certo, se poi i telai trabiccoli di una volta facevano piu' danni che benefici... su questo hai ragionissima, ma sappiamo bene che l'uomo procede a tentativi, e la scienza ha sempre avuto dei martiri.

 

mamma mia, mi fai paura ! la scienza ha i suoi martiri ? ma che ci vadano gli scienziati, e i loro padroni, in fabbrica a storpiarsi, allora ! vestiamo il mondo ? il mondo si vestiva pure prima, e anche meglio a dirla tutta.

 *Quote:*   

> quasi tutti gli scienziati l'hanno pensata in questo modo... chi lo sapeva che il CFC faceva cosi' male all'ozono? Non lo sapevano, semplice

 

se permetti ti suggerisco "La scomparsa di majorana"  di Sciascia, e "i fisici" di Friederich Durrenmatt. Sono due libercoli di meno di un centinaio di pagine l'uno, e possono sviscerare meglio di me, quale debba essere, e non é mai (se non in rari casi, come quello di Majorana, appunto) il dovere dello scienziato, oggi.

E mi dispiace, ma alla favola della scienza per l'umanità non ci credo. Fatti due conti: piu' del 70% degli scienziati lavorano su progetti militari, o finanziati dai militari. L'internet stessa, prima di diventare l'internet era un progetto militare. Tutto questo mi ricorda una puntata di star trek che ho visto domenica scorsa: il capitano, ad un certo punto, diceva: " non mi sono arruolato per combattere: volevo esplorare, e scoprire nuovi mondi, stabilire un primo contatto pacifico con civiltà aliene". La prima cosa che ho pensato é stata: "si', ovvio. cioe', io sono un ragazzo di vent'anni che deve decidere cosa farà da grande, e vuole 'esplorare, fare missioni di pace, prendere il primo contatto con civiltà aliene... che faccio... ? Vado nell'esercito ! Ovvio ! ' "

 *Quote:*   

> A questo punto una qualsiasi immagine puo' essere considerata discriminante, no?

 

no. perché se é vero che un cieco non puo' vederla, é anche vero che io posso raccontargliela. e non mi dire che non hai mai "visto" la scena di un libro  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> looooooool comunque abbiamo altri due posti liberi  Se vuoi ti faccio stare in mezzo 

 

basta che non stringete troppo  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Sono d'accordo, ma con una osservazione: il web e' uno spazio pubblico, dove ognuno e' libero di esprimersi possibilmente senza ferire qualcun'altro. A questo punto dico: il web non e' una schifezza perche' c'e' qualcuno che ne fa un buon uso. Se l'idea del web e di internet fosse venuta in mente a qualche multinazionale che si fa solo pubblicita' sarebbe ancora cosi'?

 

se il web fosse una televisione di sola pubblicità, e per di piu' a pagamento, non lo userebbe nessuno, e di sicuro non lo userei io. E non sarebbe il web !

 *Quote:*   

> Anche qui io la vedo come un'interpretazione data all'utilizzo che se ne fa: io e te il web lo vediamo buono perche' lo conosciamo e lo sappiamo usare. Una mamma piazerebbe cosi' facilmente un figlio davanti ad internet? Non credo, con tutte le preoccupazioni (sesso, virus, truffe eccetera) che ci sono a riguardo una mamma preferisce piantare il bimbo davanti ai teletabbi. E per lei, chi e' il buono? La tv. E il cattivo? Internet.

 

beh, a parte che i teletubbies piacciono anche a me (tante coccole ! :Wink: ) la televisione continua a fare schifo. puoi riempilra di programmi "intelligenti" (e non me ne viene in mente manco uno), a resta qualcosa di calato dall'alto, univoco e ineluttabile. Il web, invece, beh, semplicemente no: www.indymedia.org , www.carmillaonline.com e compagnia sono li'ì a dimostrarlo

Coda

----------

## codadilupo

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Quello di cui ho coscienza è che TV e internet sono due mezzi diversi, e non capisco quale problema sussista nel riproporre contenuti simili dalla TV alla rete.

 

il problema é che é assolutamente inutile, nel migliore dei casi, e pericoloso, nel peggiore  :Wink: 

 E' inutile, quando non faccio altro che prendere un contenuto televisivo e riversarlo in rete: non serve a nulla, non aggiunge nulla, e, come é ovvio, é un progetto che muore: se voglio vedere la tele, l'accendo. non ho bisogno di averne una copia con un medium diverso. Internet all'inizio era cosi': un contenitore vuoto. Ovvero non era nulla, perché il contenuto é il contenitore, e viceversa. Sono inscindibili, e se travasi un contenuto da un altro terreno, o sai farlo, o la pianta non germoglia  :Wink: 

Nel peggiore, é un modo di far diventare internet come la televisione, ovvero univoco, imposto etc.. etc...

Coda

----------

## lavish

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  E' inutile, quando non faccio altro che prendere un contenuto televisivo e riversarlo in rete: non serve a nulla, non aggiunge nulla, e, come é ovvio, é un progetto che muore: se voglio vedere la tele, l'accendo. non ho bisogno di averne una copia con un medium diverso.

 

Tu pensi che la televisione possa essere un mezzo per la diffusione di qualcosa di sensato? Io non lo so, ma se lo fosse e se per caso un giorno dovesse interessarmi qualcosa, preferire guardarlo in rete. Quindi fammi capire, tu sei anche contro le radio via internet? Anche questa è la copia di un medium diverso, eppure io la valuto molto positivamente. Tutto ciò perchè il computer è il fulcro della multimedialità e può essere utilizzato per vari scopi. E non mi pare che sia inutile o negativo, perchè fare radio via internet permette a molte più persone di creare la propria emittente lasciando un'enorme scelta all'ascoltatore; lo stesso vale per la TV in streaming (e se vuoi possiamo ampliare il campo a siti come lokiss.com anche se ti ripeto sono convinto che TV != Flash (ovviamente non pensato come puro streaming video))

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  Internet all'inizio era cosi': un contenitore vuoto. Ovvero non era nulla, perché il contenuto é il contenitore, e viceversa. Sono inscindibili, e se travasi un contenuto da un altro terreno, o sai farlo, o la pianta non germoglia 
> 
> Nel peggiore, é un modo di far diventare internet come la televisione, ovvero univoco, imposto etc.. etc...
> ...

 

Mi pare che le radio via web siano germogliate eccome  :Wink:  Lo stanno facendo anche le TV in streaming, ma non per questo tutto il web diventerà o sta diventando univoco, imposto ecc...

Ciao  :Wink: 

----------

## Lestaat

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> @Lestaat: hai dato risposte simile a quelle di lavish, a cui ho già risposto, ti pareva il caso? O non hai letto per niente?
> 
> Cmq riporto lo stesso testo: 
> 
>  *nemo wrote:*   Non mi pare di aver detto che gli SWF non scalano la risoluzione (sarei pazzo, visto che so come funziona un formato vettoriale).
> ...

 

Ops.......in effetti mi ero perso il tuo post....scusa.

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Lestaat wrote:*   se c'è una dote che ha il flash è proprio quelle che è possibile visualizzare il sito esattamente allo stesso modo su risoluzioni e monitor diversi. 
> 
> Provati a guardare 2advanced a 1600x1200. Se non vomiti per attichi epilettici ti spaccio per parente di Clark Kent.

 

Sono daccordo ma come dicevo prima bastava che qualcuno a 2advanced si fosse preso la briga di renderlo fixed-sized invece che a risoluzione fissa.

Gli standard per usabilità sono da applicarsi sempre e cmq a siti di servizio e non a siti a scopo pubblicitario. Sono cose ben diverse, con modalità d'uso completamente diverse e soprattutto con uno scopo diverso. Un sito pubblicitario non è detto che debba essere navigabile. Rassegnamoci al fatto che internet non è più solo fonte di informazioni ma un mondo completo a se stante con tutto quello che comporta, pro e contro, pedofilia e forums, associazionismo e esibizionismo, notizie e pubblicità. 

Ad un sito di informazioni io, anche se sono un utente "esperto" e probabilmente mi saprei destreggiare anche in un po' di caos, voglio assolutamente semplicità e chiarezza, ma se voglio una pubblicità voglio che sia di impatto anche se non ci si capisce nulla (hai presente le pubblicità della Nike?).

----------

## codadilupo

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Quindi fammi capire, tu sei anche contro le radio via internet? Anche questa è la copia di un medium diverso

 

io non sono contro un bel nulla, in primo luogo. e secondo, le radio in internet non sono "la radio". Anche un giornale su internet alla fin fine é un giornale, ma non puoi' dire che sia la stessa cosa, proprio perché il medium é il contenuto, I giornali, ad esempio, hanno messo in piedi un archivio on-line che prima potevi solo sognarti di poter accedere. Le radio, poi, vanno distinte: quelle commerciali di solito sono mere estensioni delle radio-madre. In pratica servono a chi non riceve le trasmissioni perché vive troppo lontano, o semplicemente é jellato. E queste non hanno certo dei picchi d'ascolto: se fossero radio esclusivamente web-based sarebbero già morte  :Wink: .

Poi ci sono le radio "alternative" o cmq paritarie. la radio fatta dal mio vicino di casa: questi, nella maggior parte dei casi, sono progetti che non muoio (ma che spesso non nascono), ma che vanno in una direzione diversa: non devono vendere ne' fare chissà che: devono solo appropriarsi di uno spazio comunicativo, cosi' come era stato agl'inizi delle radio libere negl'anni '70.

Aspetta che il governo si accorga di loro, e vedrai se non cercherà di imbrigliare anche quelle trasmissioni. Già han segato le gambe poco tempo fa con la nuova legge sull'editoria (i piccoli editori, e chi pubblica notizie on-line ha la vita piu'ì dura, da qualche tempo... che caso, eh  :Wink:  ?)

Coda

----------

## lavish

Appunto quindi cosa ci vedi di negativo/insensato ( "io non sono contro un bel nulla" -> non sapevo come esprimerlo diversamente  :Wink:  ) ?

----------

## codadilupo

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Appunto quindi cosa ci vedi di negativo/insensato ( "io non sono contro un bel nulla" -> non sapevo come esprimerlo diversamente  ) ?

 

come ho detto: nel migliore dei casi é inutile riproporre la televisione sul web: sono media differenti e non possono sostituirsi l'uno all'altro: non sono interscabiabili, diciamo. Nel peggiore dei casi é un tentativo di mettere a tacere la voce del web, che é ben diversa, e intrinsecamente migliore, di molte altre voci.

Coda

----------

## lavish

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> come ho detto: nel migliore dei casi é inutile riproporre la televisione sul web: sono media differenti e non possono sostituirsi l'uno all'altro: non sono interscabiabili, diciamo.

 

Sì ma coda... tu mi stai dicendo una frase senza però motivarmela. Io non capisco perchè non possano avere dei punti in comune.

 *Quote:*   

> Nel peggiore dei casi é un tentativo di mettere a tacere la voce del web, che é ben diversa, e intrinsecamente migliore, di molte altre voci.

 

Ma non è un tentativo generalizzato.. non può semplicemente trattarsi di una voce in più? Non per questo altre fonti del web verranno messe a tacere secondo me.

Ciao  :Wink: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   come ho detto: nel migliore dei casi é inutile riproporre la televisione sul web: sono media differenti e non possono sostituirsi l'uno all'altro: non sono interscabiabili, diciamo. 
> 
> Sì ma coda... tu mi stai dicendo una frase senza però motivarmela. Io non capisco perchè non possano avere dei punti in comune.

 

come faccio a spiegarti secoli di determinazione del concetto "il media é il contenuto" in due righe  :Wink:  ? L'unica cosa che posso dirti é che inevitabilmente il contenuto plasma il contenitore, e che il contenitore plasma il contenuto, quindi non sono seprabili... usa un po' d'immaginazione  :Wink:  !

 *Quote:*   

> Ma non è un tentativo generalizzato.. non può semplicemente trattarsi di una voce in più? Non per questo altre fonti del web verranno messe a tacere secondo me.

 

il web non ha mille voci. Nel web puoi dar voce a molte cose diverse, ma la voce con cui parla il web quella resta, e non é nemmeno corretto dire che corrisponde alla somma delle sue voci: é qualcosa di piu' della somma, se vuoi (come similitudine: una folla non é la somma delle persone che la compongono: una folla pensa da sola, e agisce da sola: ha quello che si dice una "mente gruppale", che é il risultato, ma non la somma, delle menti delle persone che compongono la folla).

Coda

----------

